
Notes on Remote Pairing - fogus
http://thinkrelevance.com/blog/2010/09/02/remote-pairing.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+relevance-llc+%28Relevance%2C+Inc.%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
jacquesm
Another easy way to get a level playing field is to ssh to a server and use
'screen' with two clients attached, it's comparable to the 'tmux' program but
I think it is a bit more widely known, chances are you already have it
installed.

